# Where to sell 2nd hand photography equipment?



## Oula (May 20, 2010)

I've got some 2nd hand photography equipment to sell. I've been selling little bits and bobs on ebay but have a lens to sell that I'd like a few hundred quid for. Does anyone have any suggestions of the best place/way to go about selling this?

I want to make as much money as possible but I'd also ideally like it to be fairly easy. I had a friend who used to sell diamonds on ebay for no reserve as he felt in generated more interest but he had a company and would lose out on some individual items but was generally up overall. I just have one lens to sell and I want as much as possible from it to put towards a new, more expensive lens.

Thank you.


----------



## mincepie (May 20, 2010)

Besides ebay...
https://secure.ffordes.com/index.htm 
http://www.lcegroup.co.uk/ 
http://www.mpbphotographic.co.uk/ 
http://www.mifsuds.com/acatalog/Second_Hand_Equipment.html 
http://www.mrcad.co.uk 
http://www.apertureuk.com/ 

I'd think they all take  17-25%. Plus you have to get the lens to them. But...they do all the 'selling'

I would NOT do Gumtree.  Like eBay but without any rules at all and full of idiots/scammers

If your not in London, but in  a bigger city elsewhere - have a look here 
http://www.ukcamera.com/towns


----------



## Kingdom (May 20, 2010)

Ffordes will also send a courier to pick your stuff up.


----------



## stowpirate (May 20, 2010)

Oula said:


> I've got some 2nd hand photography equipment to sell. I've been selling little bits and bobs on ebay but have a lens to sell that I'd like a few hundred quid for. Does anyone have any suggestions of the best place/way to go about selling this?
> 
> I want to make as much money as possible but I'd also ideally like it to be fairly easy. I had a friend who used to sell diamonds on ebay for no reserve as he felt in generated more interest but he had a company and would lose out on some individual items but was generally up overall. I just have one lens to sell and I want as much as possible from it to put towards a new, more expensive lens.
> 
> Thank you.




ebay is probably the best option. You can set a minimum price to protect yourself. I just go with 99p even if the camera is obviously worth a lot more. The trick as always  is presentation. Use flickr or similar to host your images but do not link from those images to ebay or they will stamp on you. You can link in the other direction from ebay with no problem. Keep the images small 600 wide and less than 50k should be ok. PM me and I can probably help you with some initial html  and image manipulation to get you started. 

http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/html_tips.html

most important thing is that img tag.

Also 10 day auction starting Thursday ending sunday at approx 21:00hrs should help as you get two weekends.

What is the lens you are trying to sell?

You probably already know all this rubbish anyway?


----------



## Oula (May 28, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for all the responses - they are very helpful.

LCE seem to do part excyhange too which could work nicely if they have the lens I want - has anyone done this?

It's a sigma 10-20 mm lens - Nikon fit. I need to get a new wide angle now I have a full frame camera.

Haven't sold anything expensive on ebay yet so am a bit nervous of it but was talking to a friend who has sold cameras, snowboards etc so that gave me more hope. Thanks for the ebay tips.


----------

